# The BMW's Replacement



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Just showing some photo's of my new motor, some guy on ebay messaged me earlier in the week asking about a swap, initially i was sceptical because it's an automatic, however its looks and drive more than make up for that.

1.9TDI Sport Avant
Ebony Black
FK coilovers
Chrome mirrors
19" RS4 alloys
S-line full leather
BOSE sound system
CVT tiptronic box

















































Cheers

Jay.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks nice, the headlights need the dw treatment though. What's the auto box like??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

VERY nice! I've always had a soft spot for A4 Avants


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Cheers!

Headlight has condensation in it so just needs drying out 

Auto box takes some getting used to as it's cvt it's just one long conical gear so doesn't drop a cog when you floor it

Cheers Russ must admit I love the look of it


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

very nice jay:thumb: still prefer the e46 though


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Cheers - dont miss the e46 to be honest


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice looking car - what's the catch then? High miler?

Looks far better than the BM in your avatar (clearly based on looks alone)


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

jay_bmw said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Headlight has condensation in it so just needs drying out
> 
> ...


they have vents on the back to prevent condensation (mine does anyway). check if it's blocked.:thumb:

Is that last photo near the docklands in preston?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats very nice, lovely spec there, congratulations on the new buy, well worth it.

So i assume there's going to a detail on the black magic paint, if so i can't wait.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments

Will have a look at them vents cheers deano 
Yeah it's docks mate

It's done 97,000 miles with fash


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

thought I recognised it. drove that way coming back from preston audi.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Jay, knowing how much you wanted for your BMW, was it a straight swap?


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah Matt straight swap. Looking @ these I'm standard form they are going for 5k ish so think it was a good deal.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

5K? That's not bad. A lot less than I thought.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What year is it?


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

2004.


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

Lovely car, but I still preferred your BMW. Assume you needed more space.

Does it still have warranty as the CVT Audi gearboxes are known for throwing big bills at you. Don't mean to put a downer on it, still a lovely car.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

No warranty but it's had the upgraded clutch plates and 2009 gear box software update

Well aware of the cvt issues but ive took a chance just hope it pays off

Didn't need space as I'm a single 23 year old lol but just wanted out of the BMW haha


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

awesome welcome to the sline club :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

what engine output is it jay? dunno if this is your first audi but give audi a ring make sure its had the plenum drain recall done. its free and if you go to audi preston you get treated like a king with tea and biscuits while you perv at the R8s and receptionist.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Cheers Dubber

Deano, its 130 bhp, its had the recall or id be on it At audi lol

Ive had a b6 2.0 fsi sport swell however it was a hourrendous engine so I got rid lol


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks a cracking motor mate.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Cheers Dan


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

some rolling shots


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

What a beautiful motor


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

That looks well worth £5k of anyone's money


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Cheers bud


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

NickP said:


> That looks well worth £5k of anyone's money


5.5k anyone can have it


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Just took this 'arty' shot with my DSLR quite chuffed with it


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Now sold 

Px'ed for a 1.2 corsa Sxi

It is sloooooooow.


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

you go through cars like i go through coke (cola that is!).......

both your audi and bmw were very nice, is the corsa for economic perfermance to weather the financial storm?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> Now sold
> 
> Px'ed for a 1.2 corsa Sxi
> 
> It is sloooooooow.


You'll be wanting another BM soon :lol:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

L4CKL said:


> you go through cars like i go through coke (cola that is!).......
> 
> both your audi and bmw were very nice, is the corsa for economic perfermance to weather the financial storm?


Lol - i know dude - i'm selling the corsa straight on - i took it in part exchange.

I'm going looking @ MG TF's tomorrow something fun & cheap for a while 
Got the flamesuit on :devil: lol

Dan- one day i'll return to a bmw once i'm in a better financial position dude


----------

